# Lucky you!



## ronald375

Hallo zusammen,

A friend of mine is currently away for business to a nice spot with lots of sunshine, palm trees and white beaches. What can I say to him in order to say that he’s a lucky guy to have an opportunity like this? Lucky you, or he could have been worse off etc ...

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## domimilagro

"Du Glücklicher (du)!" or "(Na) Du hast es (aber) gut!" ... The second du and the na and aber here are like itensifiers or something, like in English the word "well" at the start of a sentence: "Well, (you) lucky you". I hope this helps!


----------



## elroy

Also: _Du Glückspilz! _


----------



## Sowka

Also: "Hast *Du* ein Glück!"

(With strong emphasis on "Du")


----------



## bearded

Also: _Du hast aber Massel!_


----------



## JClaudeK

Sowka said:


> "Hast *Du* ein Glück!" (With strong emphasis on "Du")


----------



## Nickle Sydney

bearded said:


> Du hast aber Massel!



Die Frage ist wie oft man das in Deutschland oder anderen deutschsprachigen Staaten hört. Wießt du?


----------



## bearded

Boris Tatarenko said:


> Wießt   weißt du?


 Muttersprachler werden Deine Frage hoffentlich beantworten.  'Massel' ist ein umgangssprachliches Wort für 'Glück'.


----------



## Nickle Sydney

bearded said:


> Muttersprachler werden Deine Frage hoffentlich beantworten.  'Massel' ist ein umgangssprachliches Wort für 'Glück'.



Ach so. Ich wusste das nicht.   Leider habe ich die Redewendung nie gehört. Heute habe ich was neues gelernt.


----------



## Frieder

Ich glaube, dass ich das Wort _Massel _schon seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr gehört habe. Es scheint irgendwie aus der Mode gekommen zu sein. Duden bezeichnet es als „salopp, veraltend” ( jiddisch massel < hebräisch mazzạl = Stern; Schicksal).


Sowka said:


> "Hast *Du* ein Glück!"
> (With strong emphasis on "Du")


So würde ich das auch sagen .


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> Ich glaube, dass ich das Wort _Massel _schon seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr gehört habe.


Ich auch nicht.
 "Massel" für "Glück" hat  nie zu meinem Sprachgebrauch gehört (nur "etw. vermasseln").


----------



## bearded

Dann noch ein Vorschlag:  _Hast Du aber Schwein! _( hoffentlich nicht auch veraltet ) 
Schwein - Wörterbuch


----------



## Nickle Sydney

Diese ist wirtklich interessant. Es gibt viele Webseiten auf Russisch und Gruppen (z.B "Lernen Deutsch zusammen! oder so was in der Art) in sozialen Medien, die ausgerechnet diese Redewendung oft posten. Was mich angeht, habe ich sie nie verwendet und sie klingt mir ein bisschen seltsam. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass sie mir meine Zweifel entweder benehmen oder bekräftigen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Boris Tatarenko said:


> Es gibt viele Webseiten auf Russisch und Gruppen (z.B "Lernen Deutsch zusammen! oder so was in der Art) in sozialen Medien, die ausgerechnet diese Redewendung oft posten.



Im Osten sind Wörter jiddschen Ursprungs wahrscheinlich verbreiteter als im Westen.


> Im Dialekt halten sich Ausdrücke aus dem Jiddischen manchmal länger als im Hochdeutschen
> Wer zur Ische schofel ist, ist meschugge


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Dann noch ein Vorschlag: _Hast Du aber Schwein! _( hoffentlich nicht auch veraltet )


Nein, "_Hast Du aber Schwein!"_ ist meines Wissens nicht veraltet , aber diesen umgangssprachlichen Ausdruck würde ich im obigen Kontext nicht verwenden.

Edit: "Schwein haben" wird vor allem als Ausdruck der Erleichterung verwendet, wenn eine zu erwartende Katastrophe nicht eingetreten ist: 
"Da hab' ich/ hast du noch mal Schwein gehabt!"


----------



## ronald375

Thanx everyone!

‘Mazzel’ is a common dutch word, meaning luck. ‘Mazzel hebben’ is ‘to be lucky’, ‘de mazzel!’ is ‘see you!’ ...

Is there an expression using ‘(schlecht) treffen’ to say that ‘he could be worse off’?


----------



## bearded

Laut dem ''Lexikon für Deutsche Redewendungen'' wird das Wort 'Massel' u.a.  in Oberbayern gebraucht.  Ich hatte es in der Tat vor Jahrzehnten in  Österreich und Bayern gehört.  Es ist offensichtlich im übrigen Deutschland nicht (mehr/überall) gebräuchlich.
Massel
In den Romanen des österreichischen Autors Johannes Mario Simmel heißt ein 'Glückspilz'  _ein Masselmolch._



JClaudeK said:


> "Schwein haben" wird vor allem als Ausdruck der Erleichterung….


Vielen Dank für die Erklärung.


----------



## JClaudeK

Siehe auch hier "Schwein gehabt".


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Siehe auch hier "Schwein gehabt".


Interessant!


----------



## Aliph

Massel habe ich auf Deutsch nie gehört. Das Wort wird aber immer noch im Duden aufgeführt.
Das erste was mir im Sinne kam wahr tatsächlich das hebräische Mazel Tov = Viel Glück.


----------



## JClaudeK

Boris Tatarenko said:


> Leider habe ich die Redewendung [mit Massel] nie gehört. Heute habe ich was neues gelernt.


Ich sehe gerade, dass ich Dein


Boris Tatarenko said:


> Es gibt viele Webseiten auf Russisch und Gruppen (z.B "Lernen Deutsch zusammen! oder so was in der Art) in sozialen Medien, die ausgerechnet diese Redewendung oft posten.


falsch interpretiert hatte (#14). Tut mir leid.


----------



## Hutschi

Boris Tatarenko said:


> Die Frage ist wie oft man das in Deutschland oder anderen deutschsprachigen Staaten hört. Wießt du?


Ich habe das regelmäßig nur bei einem guten Blatt beim Skatspiel gehört.
Ich denke, es wird eher selten verwendet.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke, es wird eher selten verwendet.


"Schwein gehabt" - also in der Vergangenheit - halte ich nicht für selten. Vergleiche:


JClaudeK said:


> Siehe auch hier "Schwein gehabt".


----------



## Hutschi

Ich wollte auf “Massel“ antworten. Ich bin hier bei den Zitaten leider verrutscht. Das Zitat war zu kurz.
Massel - das habe ich nur beim Skat gehört. (Außerhalb jiddischen Zusammenhangs und Etymologie).

PS: #7


----------

